# What is this!?



## L0rZ (Mar 23, 2013)

I just noticed this on one of my ladies! What happened?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

One of my girls has that too. Not sure what it really is. Doesn't seem to bother Macie any though. Thought maybe an ingrown feather or something?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

That is the oil gland. I'm not sure why it's all red. I've read that there can be problems with it though due to lack of protein. I would google uropygial glad problems!


----------



## L0rZ (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks! For all the help!


----------

